# Question about a NE River



## simondet1 (May 14, 2002)

I'm heading up north this weekend. My wife and I are thinking of doing some salmon fishing on the ocqueoc river. Does anybody have any news on the state of the run up there.

Thanks alot
Simon


----------



## bigjonbuck (Sep 19, 2006)

sorry i havent heard any reports on that river. i know not to many people know about it and thats a good thing . Ill be fishing it in november for stealhead and unfortunately so will every other deerhunter that goes up early.good luck let me know how you did.


----------



## simondet1 (May 14, 2002)

I might just bump into you. I'm normally one of those deer hunters that goes up early. I can't just sit a camp all day, have to get out and do something.

I'll let you know how we get on


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Please discuss this river through PM's, it's not well known, and should be kept that way.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

How come the N.E. forum has "and others" in the heading? Does that mean this river falls there? Sorry, but the N.W. doesn't have that disclaimer at the end, and this should be examined by moderator. I'm not sure why the N.E. isn't policed as much as N.W., but if this river shouldn't be mentioned, the thread should be deleted. Just venting a little, seems like this side of the state is treated a little less important than the other. Not trying to cause any problems, but need clarification on stream header, either with more larger rivers included or the "and others" taken out imo.


----------



## simondet1 (May 14, 2002)

Keeping quiet on here about the Ocqueoc will not make any difference to the river. On the DNR website they single that river out (amongst others) and give it its own report. I'm sure that most people who look on here also look at the DNR website


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

if you havent been to the 'oc':

just because people want to keep this river secret doesnt mean its worth fishing. the resident fishery is marginal at best and there are better options nearby for the lake run species. you are more likely to find a meth lab than salmon when scouting the river.

hope that settles it.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Ralph Smith said:


> How come the N.E. forum has "and others" in the heading? Does that mean this river falls there? Sorry, but the N.W. doesn't have that disclaimer at the end, and this should be examined by moderator. I'm not sure why the N.E. isn't policed as much as N.W., but if this river shouldn't be mentioned, the thread should be deleted. Just venting a little, seems like this side of the state is treated a little less important than the other. Not trying to cause any problems, but need clarification on stream header, either with more larger rivers included or the "and others" taken out imo.



*Upper Peninsula Michigan Streams and Rivers* 
The Two Hearted and many, many, others. Please do not reveal specific holes.

I don't think that we are the lost stepchild in this forum! PM a mod with any specific concerns. I have a selfish reason to see this fishery protected. The mere mention of a River and asking how fishing is going does not constitute any specific info.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Concerning the difference between the forum header in the various state sections the reason the phrase "other rivers" is used in the U.P. and the NE is because there is rarely a problem with the naming of streams like there has been, historically, in the SE, SW, and NW river forums. The moderators and site owner..........at whose pleasure we serve........haven't had to deal with the problem of naming rivers in the UP and NE river forums. I can tell you from my experience as a mod and super mod that this is definately NOT the case in the SE and especially the SW and NW river forums.

If it's time to take another look...........we do so about every other year......give some suggestions. Keep in mind that some members, perhaps the majority, might want to see all restrictions lifted while others would be more draconian and want to see all rivers off-limits to being named. We try to reach a middle ground.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Whit1 said:


> Concerning the difference between the forum header in the various state sections the reason the phrase "other rivers" is used in the U.P. and the NE is because there is rarely a problem with the naming of streams like there has been, historically, in the SE, SW, and NW river forums. The moderators and site owner..........at whose pleasure we serve........haven't had to deal with the problem of naming rivers in the UP and NE river forums. I can tell you from my experience as a mod and super mod that this is definately NOT the case in the SE and especially the SW and NW river forums.
> 
> If it's time to take another look...........we do so about every other year......give some suggestions. Keep in mind that some members, perhaps the majority, might want to see all restrictions lifted while others would be more draconian and want to see all rivers off-limits to being named. We try to reach a middle ground.



I think the mention of just a river or streams name shouldn't be a problem anywhere in this state. They can all be looked up on any county map book you purchase. Any more specific than a name should be pm's. But when a loop hole like "other rivers" is in header, its an open invite to any in the forum. Maybe a poll on the river's forums would be a good idea, and a vote among the many fisherman that enjoy and appreciate this great site.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Ralph Smith said:


> But when a loop hole like "other rivers" is in header, its an open invite to any in the forum.


I agree!

As for a poll I don't..........too much hassle and it won't solve anything. We're discussing this in the mods' forum now.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Ralph Smith said:


> I think the mention of just a river or streams name shouldn't be a problem anywhere in this state. They can all be looked up on any county map book you purchase. Any more specific than a name should be pm's. But when a loop hole like "other rivers" is in header, its an open invite to any in the forum. Maybe a poll on the river's forums would be a good idea, and a vote among the many fisherman that enjoy and appreciate this great site.


We had a poll about two years ago, it made it to about 150 posts before it was closed. It got downright nasty and some valued members left the site because of it. It is a can of worms I would rather not open again. We try and find a middle ground between the exploiting of smaller rivers and the ability to report on our successes. Any suggestion are appreciated, and if feasible and they practical will be looked into. We learned we can't make everyone happy a while back on this very subject. And we are constantly tweaking it year by year trying to get it right.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Thanks to all responses and glad to see work is being done to better the future of the site and clarify things like this. Keep up the good work and your right about pleasing everyone, will never happen.


----------

